# Toro Days 2021



## jhhoffma (Jun 6, 2020)

Anyone know when this is planned to take place (if at all)? Going to be picking up a Super Recycler this year and they are usually $50 off during Toro Days every year.

I can limp along with "ol Bessie for another month or two while I wait. Gives me time to plan accessory purchases! :twisted:


----------



## Rile78 (May 14, 2018)

Still no answer on this one? You haven't found out by chance have you? I'm planning on getting a Toro as well in the next month or so.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

The Toro Promotions | Residential page has been updated. Suspect they'll add more as time get's closer to sales event date.

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/promos-res


----------



## jhhoffma (Jun 6, 2020)

Interesting. I did see that page a week or so ago. But what I'm just seeing is that the deals on that page end of 5/2.

Might be that we can expect the real deals to start then.

I'm just afraid that given the issues with COVID hankering supply of mfg goods and the backlog of fright vessels coming from China, there will be a serious tightening of supply and the deals we've come accustomed to will no longer be offered.


----------



## jhhoffma (Jun 6, 2020)

Looks like my worst fears have been realized...just got this in the ol' email bin today.



If you go to the promotions page, they've added a $50 off promotion for a blower/trimmer combo, but that's it. Not even any discounts on electric mowers.

Looks like there's to be no discounts at all this year. What a huge bummer...wishing I had made the purchase last year. I may consider stepping down to the 163cc from the 190cc as a result.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

jhhoffma said:


> ...Looks like there's to be no discounts at all this year. What a huge bummer...wishing I had made the purchase last year. I may consider stepping down to the 163cc from the 190cc as a result.


They're probably just thankful to have product to sell this year. Supply chain disruptions have wreaked havoc in many industries. I drove by a Deere dealership this morning and it looked pretty sad for this time of year.


----------

